# How's my routine? need advice :)



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

ok well basically im wondering if im doing enough, and basically have a good routine to help hit my goals. Im currently bulking and basically trying to pack on mass + strength. Im eating 3k cals a day, aiming for 300g protein min a day.

anyways here's what i do, ill include weights of em too so its a rough idea of where im at.

*Monday - Legs*

*
*3 sets BB squat (130kg)

3 sets leg press (230kg)

3 sets leg curl (max on machine)

3 serts leg extension (max on machine)

3 sets calf raises (max on machine

*Tuesday - Chest+Tri's (damaged shoulder means no dips + have to do close grip bench, hense why i do db's first)*

*
*3 sets Incline DB press (42.5kg db)

3 sets Decline DB press (42.5kg db)

3 sets BB bench press (100,90,90kg)

3 sets light Pec fly

3 sets skullcrushers (15kg each side of ez bar)

3 sets tricep cable pulldown (no idea)

*Thursday - Back +Bi's*

*
*5x5 Deadlift(160,160,150,150,140)

3 sets Wide grip Pullups(+10kg,+10kg,BW)

3 sets DB rows(50kg)

3 sets BB shrugs (130kg)

oly bar curls (as many as i can do before having to stop so 50+ reps normally)

*Saturday - Shoulders (cant do rear delts due to rotator cuff injury, so do more compounds to hit them)*

*
*3 sets smith machine seated shoulder press (40kg each side)

3 sets Overhead press with oly bar (60kg)

3 sets db shoulder press (32.5kg db's)

3 sets DB lateral raises (12.5kg db's)

Any advice, or ideas on what i should or shouldnt do within my routine is greatly appreciated as i really just wanna pack on the mass 

thanks


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHA your not lifting them weights ya cnut pmsl !!!!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Too fcukin right he aint.... the cnut dont own a camo vest :lol:

op no need to lie about your weight lifting prowess we dont give a fcuk and this must be your 5th routine you've put up whats happened to the others


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

flinty90 said:


> HAHAHAHAHA your not lifting them weights ya cnut pmsl !!!!!


Pretty much what I lift (apart from shoulders) and you keep reminding me I'm a skinny natty cvnt!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

2004mark said:


> Pretty much what I lift (apart from shoulders) and you keep reminding me I'm a skinny natty cvnt!


with a rapey hair cut :whistling:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

2004mark said:


> Pretty much what I lift (apart from shoulders) and you keep reminding me I'm a skinny natty cvnt!


You are a skinny cnut, lets get that straight first and foremost. but if thats the weights this guy is lifting i will stand on the M62 at work with just my vest on and W4nk off at all the passing traffic lol !!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Breda said:


> Too fcukin right he aint.... the cnut dont own a camo vest :lol:
> 
> op no need to lie about your weight lifting prowess we dont give a fcuk and this must be your 5th routine you've put up whats happened to the others


this camo vest is worth an extra 20 kg on all lifts Seal ...... so you would actually be able to lift 20 kg if you had it on ya weak cnut X


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Is this an excuse for you to show us whatya throwing around?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

murphy2010 said:


> ok well basically im wondering if im doing enough, and basically have a good routine to help hit my goals. Im currently bulking and basically trying to pack on mass + strength. Im eating 3k cals a day, aiming for 300g protein min a day.
> 
> anyways here's what i do, ill include weights of em too so its a rough idea of where im at.
> 
> ...


Weights aside - you probably need to eat more than 3000 cals to grow. Up it to 3500 and see how that goes. You don't need more than 300g protein by looking at the size of you, i'd be taking those calories and adding more carbs and good fats if I were you. 250g protein is enough IMO.

Routine as it stands looks ok but oly bar curls are pointless if you are doing 50+. Get an EZ bar or short straightbar and start adding weight so you fail at 12 reps not 73 or whatever it is.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> this camo vest is worth an extra 20 kg on all lifts Seal ...... so you would actually be able to lift 20 kg if you had it on ya weak cnut X


I'd rather lift air than lift 20kg with that fcuker on pmsl x


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> Is this an excuse for you to show us whatya throwing around?


careful mate the little cnut has the strength of 7 medium sized children pmsl !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> You are a skinny cnut, lets get that straight first and foremost. but if thats the weights this guy is lifting i will stand on the M62 at work with just my vest on and W4nk off at all the passing traffic lol !!!


DOn't try and justify your hobby by making it sound like a dare!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> You are a skinny cnut, lets get that straight first and foremost. but if thats the weights this guy is lifting i will stand on the M62 at work with just my vest on and W4nk off at all the passing traffic lol !!!


Flinty, the point of a forfeit is to do something that isn't natural or normal behaviour already lol....


----------



## The Shredder (Jul 7, 2011)

I was gonna say is that in you Avi pic? You can't be more than 9/10 stone ? if you can squat 130 x 10 ..3 times then you should compete?

unless thats not you in the avi? Or you've gained abotu 4stone since then? Or you joking lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm waiting for the old 'oh sorry I meant lbs not kg's' :whistling:


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> careful mate the little cnut has the strength of 7 medium sized children pmsl !!!


With a 6pac like that anythings possible :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

hey to be fair he hasnt got to impress me or prove anything to me... but if thats really the weights he is lifting then fcuk me thats one strong kid !!!

p1sses all over my weights ratio wise .. im impressed !!!


----------



## The Shredder (Jul 7, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> With a 6pac like that anythings possible :lol:


LOL!

I'm waiting for the guy with the "abs on a skinny guy is like a fat bitch with big tits" to pop into the thread any second


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

murphy2010 said:


> ok well basically im wondering if im doing enough, and basically have a good routine to help hit my goals. Im currently bulking and basically trying to pack on mass + strength. Im eating 3k cals a day, aiming for 300g protein min a day.
> 
> anyways here's what i do, ill include weights of em too so its a rough idea of where im at.
> 
> ...


Fvuck me.... Beast.... quite a small beast but hey, wll don ..... waaaaaaaaa


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i really need to up my game !!!!


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

i have put on over 2 stone since that avi pic, i dont have abs, but i have tits now 

im not lying about awt, i just wanna know if its g2g. ive changed my routine a few times recently, and my progress has all just slowed  so i just wanna make sure im getting the most out of it


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

The Shredder said:


> LOL!
> 
> I'm waiting for the guy with the "abs on a skinny guy is like a fat bitch with big tits" to pop into the thread any second


Yeah I kinda jus did that :whistling:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

murphy2010 said:


> i have put on over 2 stone since that avi pic, i dont have abs, but i have tits now
> 
> im not lying about awt, i just wanna know if its g2g. ive changed my routine a few times recently, and my progress has all just slowed  so i just wanna make sure im getting the most out of it


show us your updated pic mate would love to see how much you have grown pal !!!

how long has it taken you to put 2 stone on mate ???


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

murphy2010 said:


> i have put on over 2 stone since that avi pic, i dont have abs, but i have tits now
> 
> im not lying about awt, i just wanna know if its g2g. ive changed my routine a few times recently, and my progress has all just slowed  so i just wanna make sure im getting the most out of it


I see put a picture of a malnourished kid as ya avatar then post ya lifts...nice work!

Routine looks fine if its a 4 day split you wanna do. If you're bulking you could think about a 3 day split but thats up to you...


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> show us your updated pic mate would love to see how much you have grown pal !!!
> 
> how long has it taken you to put 2 stone on mate ???


nearly 4 months ish, struggling to get to 14 stone, so i need to eat more. but alot of it my guess is rebound weight from when i stopped cutting


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

murphy2010 said:


> nearly 4 months ish, struggling to get to 14 stone, so i need to eat more. but alot of it my guess is rebound weight from when i stopped cutting


what weight are you in that avi mate ???

and show us an updated pic bro !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

murphy2010 said:


> i have put on over 2 stone since that avi pic, i dont have abs, but i have tits now
> 
> im not lying about awt, i just wanna know if its g2g. ive changed my routine a few times recently, and my progress has all just slowed  so i just wanna make sure im getting the most out of it


Buried in the banter I did give some serious suggestions, not sure if any of them were any good?

2 stone in 4 months?! Not surprised you've got tits!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Also look at a 5x5 stronglifts routine if you aren't progressing on the current one. Don't forget also that more bodyweight means more calories to grow so you need to adjust as you go. What made you gain two stone is now going to be more like maintenance.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Buried in the banter I did give some serious suggestions, not sure if any of them were any good?
> 
> 2 stone in 4 months?! Not surprised you've got tits!!


the extra roles help keep me warm in winter haha  ill shed it off for summer


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2011)

murphy2010 said:


> nearly 4 months ish, struggling to get to 14 stone, so i need to eat more. but alot of it my guess is rebound weight from when i stopped cutting


Wow wow wee wow! 2st in 4 months, that ain't gonna be a whole load of muscle is it 

You must be eating more than 3000 cals a day.....

Get that pic up 

Edit - numbers


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0B said:


> Wow wow wee wow! 3st in 4 months, that ain't gonna be a whole load of muscle is it
> 
> You must be eating more than 3000 cals a day.....
> 
> ...


Mate he p1ssisng all over your weights and heavier than you ....

pound for pound p1sses all over my weights too...

i feel i need to be a natty and start training properly im missing out on something good here !!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah I put a stone on in 5 months when I first started training properly and I was putting away about 4000kcals a day...


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Mate he p1ssisng all over your weights and heavier than you ....
> 
> pound for pound p1sses all over my weights too...
> 
> i feel i need to be a natty and start training properly im missing out on something good here !!!


I know he is :lol:

Keen to see the difference from the AVI 

You are natty aren't you  PMSL!


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

R0B said:


> I know he is :lol:
> 
> Keen to see the difference from the AVI
> 
> You are natty aren't you  PMSL!


Im not natty... i take Creatine:lol:

but in all srs yes im natty xD

thinking about a planned PH cycle after i get some physio on my shoulder tho


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Time to change that avi op you must be a fcukin beast...


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2011)

murphy2010 said:


> Im not natty... i take Creatine:lol:
> 
> but in all srs yes im natty xD
> 
> thinking about a planned PH cycle after i get some physio on my shoulder tho


Don't get us started on PH cycles..... Hey Ben


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

Pics or bull****tttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

murphy2010 said:


> Im not natty... i take Creatine:lol:
> 
> but in all srs yes im natty xD
> 
> thinking about a planned PH cycle after i get some physio on my shoulder tho


You dont need creatine or PH's with those lifts stay natty you sound like you've got great genetics and bio mechanics


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0B said:


> Don't get us started on PH cycles..... Hey Ben


Hmm, what, me? Yeah natty to the core, PH's don't count! :rolleye:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Breda said:


> You dont need creatine or PH's with those lifts stay natty you sound like you've got great genetics and bio mechanics


Agreed, jump straight to test and dbol and really chuck some weight around, or so I've been told ....


----------



## The Shredder (Jul 7, 2011)

So your 14stone now? So by my expert calculations you was 12 stone in the pic? Jesus you must be 6.6


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Where's this pic at then?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

mikeyc_nhfh said:


> Where's this pic at then?


he's lookin for one off the net that he can photo shop his face onto

Hopefully we have another noaudi thread on our hands........ this will be called nomuscles


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2011)

Breda said:


> he's lookin for one off the net that he can photo shop his face onto
> 
> Hopefully we have another noaudi thread on our hands........ this will be called nomuscles


This is getting a little suspect isn't it.....

:lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

This thread is hilarious!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Bump for pics


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2011)

Breda said:


> Bum for some pics


Fixed


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

R0B:2689083 said:


> Fixed


You offering


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2011)

Breda said:


> You offering


I'll offer Ben


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

R0B:2689116 said:


> I'll offer Bum


I decline your offer


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2011)

Breda said:


> I decline your offer


Cúnt


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

I still dont believe you


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Breda said:


> I decline your offer


Cos I'd split you in half you skinny cnut


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Brilliant thread fellas, p155ing myself at some of these comments.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ginger [URL=Ben:2689466]Ben:2689466[/URL] said:


> Cos I'd split you in half you skinny cnut


Possibly but I'm more concerned about being infected by your hair pmsl


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Where is OP ???? is he training again.. he must be doing that 3 times per week training routine , thats why he is swole !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Breda said:


> Possibly but I'm more concerned about being infected by your hair pmsl


I could catch black :crying:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

OP is in the kitchen sticking bits of chicken to himself before taking the pic


----------

